# Please share gross earning,deductions,total claimed loss?



## tydyed2001 (Feb 17, 2020)

I would like to hear from all current and previous drivers as to what the gross earnings, total deductions and total claimed loss on the taxes? How many TOTAL miles did you claim?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Alo


tydyed2001 said:


> I would like to hear from all current and previous drivers as to what the gross earnings, total deductions and total claimed loss on the taxes? How many TOTAL miles did you claim?


Along with names, addresses and Social Security numbers, right? :whistling: :laugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tydyed2001 (Feb 17, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Alo
> 
> Along with names, addresses and Social Security numbers, right? :whistling: :laugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


no not at all just curious to see what others report


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tydyed2001 said:


> no not at all just curious to see what others report


Just pulling your leg- sounds like the kind of information the IRS would like to have. :wink:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My business ventures were profitable by IRS standards.

But i drive a taxi...


----------



## tydyed2001 (Feb 17, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My business ventures were profitable by IRS standards.
> 
> But i drive a taxi...


im reporting a loss this year. seems my market keeps getting flooded with more and more uber/ lyft drivers which make for less rides and trolling around racking miles up with no passengers. im probably not doing this anymore not profitable like it used to be


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Just pulling your leg- sounds like the kind of information the IRS would like to have. :wink:


OP is just trying to figure out the likelihood of getting audited for being very very upside-down for his RS "business". &#128513;


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> OP is just trying to figure out the likelihood of getting audited for being very very upside-down for his RS "business". &#128513;


Safety in numbers? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Safety in numbers? :biggrin:


I think that's the gist. &#128513;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

tydyed2001 said:


> I would like to hear from all current and previous drivers as to what the gross earnings, total deductions and total claimed loss on the taxes? How many TOTAL miles did you claim?


Nice try.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

FWIW in a $0.60 / $0.09 market I barely break even or post a slight loss.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Revenue:









One MILLION dollars

Expenses:

















Two MILLION dollars

Net Loss:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tydyed2001 said:


> I would like to hear from all current and previous drivers as to what the gross earnings, total deductions and total claimed loss on the taxes? How many TOTAL miles did you claim?


I employ a dedicated vehicle for rideshare so I claimed total miles driven for the entire year... 33,500.
Gross receipts for Uber & Lyft combined was $27,750.
Std deduction was therefore $19,430, for a net of $8320.
U/L confiscated $8,876 of my wages.
This left my net P/L at -$555 loss

Actual income for the year was $18,874
Actual profit after *all* expenses (monthly lease payments, insurance, tires, charging, accessories, phone stuff, etc) was $3387


----------

